# How to find renters



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

Not sure where to put this so if admins see fit to move, please do.
~~~~~~~~~~~
We have areas on our property that we are considering renting out to those with a travel trailer/5th wheel etc....maybe during winter months. 

How would we go about finding people interested in coming to Southern NM for a couple of months, renting our space(s)?


----------



## TXWildcat (Mar 26, 2014)

do you have rv hookups and waste disposal? you could prolly put a listing in some rv mags, internet, newspapers. good sam rv club maybe. not sure what the requirements are to list with them. 


Live life in such a way that the preacher won't have to lie at your funeral.


----------



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

Not all of it yet. We just wanted to know if there's a demand for this type of getaway. We'll do a well if it deems necessary!

Hook ups and water, yes.

Great advice re: Good Sam's etc.


----------



## dashingjames (Jul 15, 2014)

TXWildcat said:


> do you have rv hookups and waste disposal? you could prolly put a listing in some rv mags, internet, newspapers. good sam rv club maybe. not sure what the requirements are to list with them.


Right. I have nothing to say. Just make sure you have a very promising rate for the renters. Also, try to have a legal document to protect you and your renters.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't know bout New Mexico, but here locally and I believe a number of other areas as well, the first place to start thinking about doing something like this is the local "zoning/codes dept." to see if'n there are any restrictions, requirements, etc. involved.
Tis better to be "legal" then to be caught later on when it could get to be a lot more expensive.....


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

What is around your area to draw people. Most want something to do, golf, place to gather to talk, things to see and do, etc....James


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Are you and the South Western side or the South Eastern side of the state? We are in the SE corner and if there is a place to park an rv, people are looking for it! With us it is the oil field booming. You simply cannot believe what the rent is in town. Even in the county people are searching for anything to rent. All of the motels in town stay full, and what rv parks we have are full. My bff has a small house that she rents for around 1800.00 a month. All you bring is your clothes and food. She has an extensive contract, wrote up by an attorney, to protect her. Hope you can find what you are looking for! Good luck!


----------

